# Free Web Hosting?



## kerthivasan (Feb 24, 2007)

HI GUYS.

I WANT TO OPEN A WEB SITE FOCUSED MAINLY ON  VIDEOS.

I CANNOT AFFORD TO PAY!!!

THE SIZE WOULD BE AROUND 200 G.B(S IT IS 200 G.B.)

CAN U GIVE ME THE LINKS OF THE WEB SITE THAT PROVIDES FREE WEB SITE HOSTING WITHOUT ANY ADS? LIKE WWW.FSPHOST.COM

I WOULD LIKE IF THEY CAN GIVE ME MORE STORAGE PER USER ACCOUNT AS I KNOW I WOULD HAVE TO OPEN MULTIPLE USER ACCOUNTS.

I DON'T NEED ANY ONLINE STORAGE LINKS AS I COULD NOT GIVE THE DOWNLOAD LINKS ON THE WEB SITE/


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 24, 2007)

*Are you crazy ?  200GB*

What you have to understand here......WebHosts are not Bill Gates and not here to serve you .....but to make money.

Who would be a fool to give 200GB of his server resources for free and that too.... NO ADS!

Grow up "dude"  

PS: Dont write in CAPS, it is equal to Shouting


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 24, 2007)

The doesnt exist anything as "unlimited"space. Try reading at Webhosting forums and you will find same thing discussed over and over again  LOL Which company has made an *unlimited* HDD and MOBO supporting it ??


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 24, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> The doesnt exist anything as "unlimited"space. Try reading at Webhosting forums and you will find same thing discussed over and over again  LOL Which company has made an *unlimited* HDD and MOBO supporting it ??


Deleted. Bye Bye.


----------



## santu_29 (Feb 24, 2007)

*www.freewebspace.net/


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 24, 2007)

U cant this much space for free......20 Gb.
If U have so big plan..hw can U trusT on a free hosting.Free hosting is never reliable.They can shut down anytime.

I will suggest you to go for a paid hosting.Unless forget this.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 24, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> U cant this much space for free......20 Gb.
> If U have so big plan..hw can U trusT on a free hosting.Free hosting is never reliable.They can shut down anytime.
> 
> I will suggest you to go for a paid hosting.Unless forget this.



Not even Paid Shared hosting....he is looking for DEDI


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 24, 2007)

A video based site can never survive on shared hosting. You either need a VPS or Dedicated server. Prepare to spend otherwise drop your ideas.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 24, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> A video based site can never survive on shared hosting. You either need a VPS or Dedicated server. Prepare to spend otherwise drop your ideas.



IJJACTLY


----------



## kerthivasan (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks guys.
all ur info. was helpful


----------



## ahref (Feb 24, 2007)

The thing which you want will cost around $400 per month, if you find someone giving it free, do tell me. 200GB space for video hosting means many TB bandwidth.


----------



## bukaida (Feb 24, 2007)

Prepare to spend a lot for that amount of space and b/w. And yes a dedicated ip is must for that.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 24, 2007)

bukaida said:
			
		

> Prepare to spend a lot for that amount of space and b/w. And yes a dedicated ip is must for that.



Not a Dedicated IP, but a whole Server and good one tooo


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 24, 2007)

yaa..U need a whole dedicated server..n if U have plan for free..than I will advice U forget this...........

With that U need unlimited bandwidth..else ur site will go offline only in few days.


----------



## kerthivasan (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks guys.

all of u were very kind in answering my question


----------



## aryayush (Feb 25, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> The doesnt exist anything as "unlimited"space. Try reading at Webhosting forums and you will find same thing discussed over and over again  LOL Which company has made an *unlimited* HDD and MOBO supporting it ??


Though I do agree that there are no unlimited hosting offers out there, the barrier is not the fact that hard drives cannot be of unlimited size. You can easily span the website data across as many hard drives as you want.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2007)

better use rapidshare or 4shared n give the links in ur site... 
but that ll be a big problem...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 25, 2007)

Eh better option is to use Youtube. Or get someone to sponsor or partner with you for your site. He can spend money and you will work on site for him. This way you can share the revenue.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 25, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Though I do agree that there are no unlimited hosting offers out there, the barrier is not the fact that hard drives cannot be of unlimited size. You can easily span the website data across as many hard drives as you want.


'
STILL has limits though


----------



## aryayush (Feb 25, 2007)

No, you can add as many hard drives as you want. So, that way, you can keep going forever... 

Ahh... the joys of making it to the thousandth post! I am a 'Wise Old Owl' now.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 25, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> No, you can add as many hard drives as you want. So, that way, you can keep going forever...
> 
> Ahh... the joys of making it to the thousandth post! I am a 'Wise Old Owl' now.



WOW, a MOBO with *unlimited* HDD attachments. Nice, isnt it


----------



## dharmeshhtailor (Feb 25, 2007)

plz if u get one MOBO that allows unlimted HDD attachment...plz let me know also..

i wud like to have that..


----------



## aryayush (Feb 25, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> WOW, a MOBO with *unlimited* HDD attachments. Nice, isnt it


You can span a website across as many computers as you want. More computers = more motherboards = more hard drives.
If it wasn't possible to have unlimited storage, Google, the iTunes Store, the Microsoft website, Yahoo!, etc. would never have been possible.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 26, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> You can span a website across as many computers as you want. More computers = more motherboards = more hard drives.
> If it wasn't possible to have unlimited storage, Google, the iTunes Store, the Microsoft website, Yahoo!, etc. would never have been possible.





Yep, but is it is still Mutiple servers with *limited* harddrive.


----------



## devgujar (Feb 26, 2007)

hey 
u can use....

www.freewebs.com

and get domainname from  www.shorturl.com     or     freedomain.co.nr

enjoy......



visit my website for prefrence *www.devgujar.co.nr

comments if you have any ...


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 3, 2007)

Just my 2 cents.

There are thousands of free service providers who are willing to give you space. So signup for as many free accounts as you need. Most of them will not allow hotlinking. So you will have to also keep pages at each place that links to the video in that free account. 

This could be a very cumbersome setup, very difficult to manage. But you won't spend for hosting. Of course you will spend quite a bit on net connection and electricity in managing this


----------

